# Several Tang tanks



## The Dude315

My new home is nearly built and with it my 1100sq ft Personal area. Asides from my nice home gym I'm going to move most of my aquarium hobby here. In doing so I am trying to learn what kind of display tank I want for the great room in the house. I already have a nice South American planted tank that is 75 gallons. I'm picking up several tanks this weekend to get me started. I have interest in several species. 1 tank will be for Red Rainbow Tropheus. That will be 75 gallons and a species only tank. I am interested in the following fish and would like to know which if any can be successful in a 75 gallon community. I plan to add 3 more 75 gallon tanks in the coming weeks.
These are the species...
Altolamprologus calvus

Neolamprologus Leleupi

Julidichromis dickfeldi

Neolamprologus buenscheri

Neolamprologus Brichardi

Neolamprologus multifasciatus - 
Id like an idea of what would do well in a 75 gallon community... or two...


----------



## Mcdaphnia

All of those fish would do well in 75 gallon tanks, although the shell dwellers would be fine with about a 20 gallon tank.

You could put the shell dwellers if they are adults, in with the compressiceps. Yes, you would lose some shell dweller fry to the compressiceps, but I have not seen them go after fish they can't swallow.

Most of the fish you listed either don't get along together, or they get along all too well, and you may find a population of hybrid fry growing up in the tank. In my opinion, hybrids usually are poorer color and pattern than either parent species.


----------



## The Dude315

Mcdaphnia said:


> All of those fish would do well in 75 gallon tanks, although the shell dwellers would be fine with about a 20 gallon tank.
> 
> You could put the shell dwellers if they are adults, in with the compressiceps. Yes, you would lose some shell dweller fry to the compressiceps, but I have not seen them go after fish they can't swallow.
> 
> Most of the fish you listed either don't get along together, or they get along all too well, and you may find a population of hybrid fry growing up in the tank. In my opinion, hybrids usually are poorer color and pattern than either parent species.


I completely overlooked the hybrid possibilities. Would a 75 gallon be sufficient for some Calvus, multis, and perhaps Julidichromis dickfeldi? Or would a larger tank be needed. Raising fry wouldnt be a priority in this tank, just an entertaining community. It's seems Brichardi and some of the others are really species tank only candidates.


----------



## Mcdaphnia

I have a 75 with some A. compressiceps and did have J. transcriptus in with them. The heater stuck and the Julies died. However the over warm water did not seem to hurt the compressiceps. Not that I would want to repeat that accident. If I had not noticed, I think they would have been the next to go. The adults get along but both relish eating the other species' fry, so propagation is not a goal with this combination. Neither of these fish eat algae which can become a problem in a predator's tank. I may add a medium to large plecostomus or some adult butterfly goodeids (Ameca splendens). These Mexican livebearers are out of place geographically but so are the plecos. Plants like African water fern and Java fern are good additions and can be attached (cotton string or Reef Gel glue) to rocks or driftwood. Vallisneria will grow well in crushed coral sand.


----------



## speakerman3

I have had the Leleupi, Calvus, Julidochromis Marlieri (and on another occasion J. Transcriptus Bemba) combinations in that size tank with S. Petricola and bushynose plecos for clean up and small Cyprichromis Leptosoma to occupy the upper 2/3 of the tank. It was a good combination.

I have repeatedly read that Leleupi and Shellies don't mix well, but I have not tried that combination (and don't plan too).

In my experience, Brichardi are better in a single-species colony unless you know that you don't have a pair. 
For that matter, a pair of J. Marlieri could take over a tank that size just as easily as Brichardi could. I imagine that J. Dickfeldi would be similar, but I haven't kept them.

I hope that you enjoy your tank and your enviable personal space.


----------



## The Dude315

Mcdaphnia said:


> I have a 75 with some A. compressiceps and did have J. transcriptus in with them. The heater stuck and the Julies died. However the over warm water did not seem to hurt the compressiceps. Not that I would want to repeat that accident. If I had not noticed, I think they would have been the next to go. The adults get along but both relish eating the other species' fry, so propagation is not a goal with this combination. Neither of these fish eat algae which can become a problem in a predator's tank. I may add a medium to large plecostomus or some adult butterfly goodeids (Ameca splendens). These Mexican livebearers are out of place geographically but so are the plecos. Plants like African water fern and Java fern are good additions and can be attached (cotton string or Reef Gel glue) to rocks or driftwood. Vallisneria will grow well in crushed coral sand.


as my questions are answered I realize more and more that I have no clue.about these fish. The A Compressiceps look identical to the Calvus. I'm wanting the lighter species with the blue highlights. I'm not too interested in breeding and some species eating fry actually interests me. I'm not opposed to setting up a Shell Dweller tank to keep the population healthy. 
If my goal is the Compressiceps, shell dwellers and another (dickfeldi perhaps) what would be a good initial stocking of each species? I tend to enjoy overstocked community tanks and that seems to be a successful technique with Africans. I'm probably not interested in and Synodontis or Ancistrus.


----------



## The Dude315

Lamprologus Occelatus or Neolamprologus multifasciatus

Altolamprologus Calvus or Compressiceps

And neolamprologus tretocephalus?
Or Julidichromis dickfeldi (I'd prefer the tretocephalus )

In a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## DJRansome

Trets like to kill everything in the tank when they spawn. I tried having a single but he hid all the time so I removed him.


----------



## The Dude315

DJRansome said:


> Trets like to kill everything in the tank when they spawn. I tried having a single but he hid all the time so I removed him.


I sent you a PM on your 75 gallon tank. How many of each species did you stock? Any successful fry rearing? Could you post or direct me to a picture so I could look at your layout. Also would this tank be OK with a few outcast tropheus?? I feel like I'm getting closer


----------



## DJRansome

I don't have a whole tank shot, and I don't want to take one right now because...I'm transitioning away from plants and changing the substrate so it's not at it's best.

I have a 3D rock background and a stack of rocks in the middle.

Start with six of each and end up with pairs. Or the alto's and multifasciatus will live in a colony.

I suspect I've had calvus fry and missed them before they got eaten. At one time I had 2 caudopunctatus pairs raising fry continuously but the babies got eaten at a certain point. And the julidochromis have fry as well. The occasional julidochromis makes it to adulthood and must be removed. It's a nice tank...calvus is one of my must-have fish.


----------



## The Dude315

DJRansome said:


> I don't have a whole tank shot, and I don't want to take one right now because...I'm transitioning away from plants and changing the substrate so it's not at it's best.
> 
> I have a 3D rock background and a stack of rocks in the middle.
> 
> Start with six of each and end up with pairs. Or the alto's and multifasciatus will live in a colony.
> 
> I suspect I've had calvus fry and missed them before they got eaten. At one time I had 2 caudopunctatus pairs raising fry continuously but the babies got eaten at a certain point. And the julidochromis have fry as well. The occasional julidochromis makes it to adulthood and must be removed. It's a nice tank...calvus is one of my must-have fish.


if I were to grow the fry in a grow out tank, what fry could I reintroduce into the main tank? I may do a small Multi tank as well.
I will likely do a grow out tank for the Tropheus and I would think most of these guys woukd be good together in a grow out situation until they start reaching fish eating size and that would make for a very entertaining tank in the mean time


----------



## DJRansome

You can reintroduce any fry to the adult tank when they are large enough...but you will still have the pair-forming species reject any extras. Because calvus and multies colonize, you could add them, but usually the multies manage to increase in numbers without help.


----------



## The Dude315

DJRansome said:


> You can reintroduce any fry to the adult tank when they are large enough...but you will still have the pair-forming species reject any extras. Because calvus and multies colonize, you could add them, but usually the multies manage to increase in numbers without help.


I decided to get moving and set up the tank. I'm still working on the background, but when it is done I'm adding fish. I have a fully cycled 2213 and I will add an AC110. 
I want the compressiceps or the Calvus for sure. How many?
I want a shell dweller for sure. How many? I have an 11g rimless that I will set up to put the shell dweller fry in until I can get the colony to a good size.
I rdally want julidochromis dickfeldi. Can they work? If absolutely not, then what looks similiar to them? 
There will be stacks of rocks and one large piece of driftwood. There will be some Anubias Nana in some of the rock work and some ferns and spiral vals in a corner.
Id like another species, but I'm happy with 3


----------



## The Dude315

Or Tropheus Moori and Multifasciatus? That would be pretty cool.


----------



## DJRansome

IDK about shellies with tropheus, someone else will chime in.

Get six of each of the species you mention, realizing you will have to rehome some of the julidochromis. You could also do a dozen non-jumbo cyps like utinta or kerenge.


----------



## The Dude315

DJRansome said:


> IDK about shellies with tropheus, someone else will chime in.
> 
> Get six of each of the species you mention, realizing you will have to rehome some of the julidochromis. You could also do a dozen non-jumbo cyps like utinta or kerenge.


Thank you for the advice. I greatly appreciate it. This is going to be really cool. 
How many Multifasciatus could I keep in am 11 gallon. Do they jump? There will be no other inhabitants in that tank. At the very least I thought I could use it as a fry refuge


----------



## The Dude315

I finished the DIY background for the 75 gallon last night. I'm going to give it a week to fully cure and I'll get everything up and running. I will probably start off with some red cherry shrimp to make sure the background doesn't leech anything into the water. 
My stocking plan is
3 A. Calvus or Compressiceps 
5 - 6 julidochromis Dickfeldi 
6 neolamprologus Multifasciatus

Does that look OK? Since they will all be small I figured I'd just use the 11 gallon as an eventual Fry grow out for the Multi's...
I'll post a pic of the background tomorrow if I can.
The tank will have some Anubias, spiral Vals, and perhaps some Bolbitus. I'll probably stick some Java Moss on the background to speed up the naturalization of it.


----------



## The Dude315

After reading the "3 Male Rule" I will do six of each species... and I see that was already the recommendation and I overlooked it. Again thank you for the help.
Should I do more than 6 Multifasciatus?


----------



## DJRansome

6 multifasciatus are likely to increase so 6 should be fine.


----------



## The Dude315

background thus far. I've got tons of moss that I'm going to put it there to make it look more natural.. like 2 softballs worth..


----------



## The Dude315

I did a couple more coats on the background and I like it alot more. I'm going to be setting up the 75 gallon in the house once I get back from the gym. I'll probably let the Silicone sure for at least 10 days while I decide on rocks and another filter


----------



## DJRansome

Do you find the java moss retains a lot of debris making the tank hard to clean?


----------



## The Dude315

DJRansome said:


> Do you find the java moss retains a lot of debris making the tank hard to clean?


It does retain alot of dirt and debris, but I will normally just stir it up a little every month or so and shake the stuff loose. I think the moss gives it a look that makes the dirt a lot less dramatic if that makes sense. 
It ties stuff in that may normally look a little out of place. Normally as my tanks mature I will have less and less Java moss. 
So I got the tank and stand in... the stand is sold oak and has to weight 150lbs... maybe more..
I also came across a deal that I just couldn't pass. First here is the tank and finished background 
check out this 55 gallon... looks almost new. Dual LED hoods, large HOB... and a purchased 3D Background. Check it out
I'm not sure what I'm going to stock yet


----------



## Als49

DJRansome said:


> 6 multifasciatus are likely to increase so 6 should be fine.


I started with 8 multies and they didn't increase even after several months. Then I contacted the seller and asked him what was the chance he gave me all males. And it turned out all 8 were males because he gave me the 8 biggest multies he had at that time.

After getting another 4 more, smaller ones off course, to make sure they're females, they started to multiply within a month.


----------



## The Dude315

Als49 said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 6 multifasciatus are likely to increase so 6 should be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> I started with 8 multies and they didn't increase even after several months. Then I contacted the seller and asked him what was the chance he gave me all males. And it turned out all 8 were males because he gave me the 8 biggest multies he had at that time.
> 
> After getting another 4 more, smaller ones off course, to make sure they're females, they started to multiply within a month.
Click to expand...

There aren't any other clues to determine sex? I've got a couple places by me that carry a good stock of Africans so I'm really hoping one of them has the fish I'm looking for.
It's still going to be a while though. Im going to Silicone the background in tomorrow night, but I'll probably give it at least a week. 
In that time I hope to find some nice rock at the local landscape place. 
Anyone see a problem with doing the multifasciatus first and giving them some time? I was thinking maybe 3 or 4 weeks? I'll add the Calvus and Juli's together and hopefully as the full group at that point


----------



## Als49

The adult multies females are smaller than the males. Hence it may be a good idea to mix sizes from the same brood when getting them to increase the chance of getting males and females.


----------



## DJRansome

Your biofilter will adjust to 6-8 small fish and then you will add 12 fish. I'd add them all at once.


----------



## The Dude315

Tank is up and the background is siliconed in.
This is the rock layout I like. 16" at the tallest point and it's 3" long. The remainder will be covered in shells


----------



## The Dude315

dont mind the purple styrofoam pieces. Those are just keeping the background pressed against the glass while the silicone sets. I'm going to add some big escargot shells, but there shells that are in there are probably fine. I'm going to let it set a few days before filling it up. 
A local place has Altolamprologus Compressiceps and Calvus as well as Julidichromis Marlieri (Dickfeldi although beautiful is described as very aggressive), and I'M HOPING shell dwellers. We will see where I am wirh money and if I can afford to add all of them at once. I've got a cycled AC70 coming off my South American tank and a 2213 coming off my shrimp tank. That should be fine for a few weeks until I can upgrade filters and a powerhead


----------



## The Dude315

silicone is dry so I removed the foam braces. I'm really liking it. I hope you have some multi's in there next week.


----------



## The Dude315

My LFS has a couple variations of Calvus and some Julidichromis Marlieri. They also have the Leleupi, but I've heard horror stories about them killing everything so I'm skipping them. They are going to get some Multifasciatus for me on the Monday order. I will a to east get the Mulit's. What amount of salt do you guys add when starting up the aquarium? I'll add some plants later on when the salt is lessened by some water changes.


----------



## The Dude315

For lighting I'm really wanting a heavy blue deep water Reef look. I'm thinking of a 20k bulb and an Actinic. Both 32w T8 bulbs. I'm going to build a small canopy. Nothing really fancy as this will be my first attempt at anything like this. 
I've got about 40 shells right now. I plan to double that amount in the coming weeks.
Any other quick advice? Calvus, Marlieri, and Multi's should be good right? I'm planning 6 of each. 
Now when they pair off do I return the outcasts or get more and do the overstocking thing? I'd love to have this tank bustling with activity. Even though my filters are a bit undersized the tank will be adequately filtered by the combination and I do weekly water changes without excpetion. 
What are the thoughts on getting a little red cherry shrimp and Ramshorn snail population going? With a tank full of cichlids I don't expect the shrimp to last, but I have a near endless supply and its like free live food...


----------



## DJRansome

Don't add salt at all. I assume your pH is stable and your KH is good.

Some species pair and some will colonize. Multies colonize. Julidochromis pair. Calvus can go either way, they will let you know.

Ramshorn clog my filters...thank heavens I've gotten rid of them. Cherry shrimp are food. Try freshwater nerites if you want to try a snail.


----------



## The Dude315

DJRansome said:


> Don't add salt at all. I assume your pH is stable and your KH is good.
> 
> Some species pair and some will colonize. Multies colonize. Julidochromis pair. Calvus can go either way, they will let you know.
> 
> Ramshorn clog my filters...thank heavens I've gotten rid of them. Cherry shrimp are food. Try freshwater nerites if you want to try a snail.


thank you on the salt thing. Is it a good idea to keep some handy in case of Ick? Are these fish prone to problems like tropheus? I don't want Nerites since they leave the unsightly white eggs all over the place. Maybe Malaysian trumpets snails to be the substrate stirred. My South American tank is loaded with Ramshorn snails. I don't have any filter troubles. I do keep some Assassin snails in there too. Will the Tangs eat snails? I know they will eat the cherry shrimp, but they are good cleaners and good food. Like I said I have a massive colony in my South American tank. I don't want Plecos or Synodontis. 
You dont add anything to your water... other than dechlorinator?


----------



## DJRansome

I don't any anything, not even dechlor but I have a well and my pH=7.8 and KH and GH are 7 naturally.

I've never had a disease in my Tang tank.

You can use salt for ich but I've never had it. (10 years so far.) MTS clog my filters even more than ramshorns (every week!!)...go with ramshorns then if you don't have problems.


----------



## The Dude315

I have never had anything in any of my tanks either, but in researching Tropheus I learned that they are prone to issues. I guess I took that as most Tangs in general. I am hoping with the base of Crushed coral that my perameters will be acceptable. I am curious as to what kind.of filters you have? Are you possibly talking about the snails getting wedged in thr impellers??? As I thought about it that came to mind as I've dealt with that several times. Perhaps snails would be better left out. Do any of my intended stock eat snails? I am considering a single tretocephalus (if you guys think it could work) and I read that they eat snails. I really appreciate the way the snails and shrimp clean up the uneaten food. I definitely don't want Synos and I want some fry to have a chance to survive, but I feel like the Pleco is out of place in a Tang tank. I am hoping to hear today or tomorrow as to whether my LFS was able to source some Multifasciatus for me. If not, at least Occelatus. The background has been in the tank for a week so I'm confident that it is fully cured.


----------



## DJRansome

The Dude315 said:


> I have never had anything in any of my tanks either, but in researching Tropheus I learned that they are prone to issues.


Digestive issues maybe, never heard they are extra susceptible to ich.



The Dude315 said:


> I guess I took that as most Tangs in general.


Not IMO.



The Dude315 said:


> I am hoping with the base of Crushed coral that my perameters will be acceptable.


IMO crushed coral, and aragonite substrate makes no difference at all.



The Dude315 said:


> I am curious as to what kind of filters you have? Are you possibly talking about the snails getting wedged in thr impellers??? As I thought about it that came to mind as I've dealt with that several times. Perhaps snails would be better left out.


Canisters. The living ones clog the intakes...they like to live on the strainer. If I don't have a strainer the shells left behind by prior generations clog the intake where it enters the filter. And they clog my Python when cleaning substrate.



The Dude315 said:


> Do any of my intended stock eat snails? I am considering a single tretocephalus (if you guys think it could work) and I read that they eat snails.


I tried a single tret in both the 125G and the 75G and I removed him. He hid a lot and did not eat snails...of course fish food was always available.



The Dude315 said:


> I really appreciate the way the snails and shrimp clean up the uneaten food.


Just don't overfeed.


----------



## The Dude315

In my research I've learned that Marlieri is not a compatible species with Multi's due to their adult size and aggression. I am hoping the LFS has one of the dwarf Juli's. If they do not or they are unable to get the multi's I will have to order fish which I'm not crazy about spending $40 on shipping. 
I definately need multi's or another shell dweller. Calvus look cool and I hear they are good community fish. 
It seems transcriptus or ornatus are good community fish. It seems like most other species need a species only arrangment... Leleupi, Brichardi, Tretocephalus are all too aggressive. 
Perhaps a single specimen? Like a single Brichardi and a single Leleupi? I was considering a single Tretocephalus, but I'm not interested in stressing the dynamic with a fish that will spend most of its time hiding.
Is there another harem type cichlid that would go well with Calvus and multies?


----------



## The Dude315

I have an 11.4 tank that I am setting up as a shell dweller tank. While I REALLY want a community tank, should it come to it, I could move the shell dwellers... 
I like alot of activity. I want something with alot of interaction. 
What do you guys think about getting 8 Tretocephalus and going with a species tank?? 
I'm not too interested in trying to get pairs and then having to rehome others... 
Am I stuck with a species tank with what I want?? If so, Tretocephalus sure are beautiful


----------



## The Dude315

I found an enthusiast within 1 day Priority shipping that offered me some multis!! Hopefully they will be here by the end of the week. After more research I learned about cyprichromis and they seem to fit what I'm looking for in a community. I know its best to start with 6 juveniles, but at the cost of the Altolamprologus and Julidochromis I don't think I can do that with the expectations that 4 will be given away. I don't see a pet refunding my money after however many months. The plan now is 
8 Leptosoma (not jumbo)
6 Neolamprologus multifasciatus 
3-4 Altolamprologus calvus 
4 Julidichromis transcriptus or ornatus 
I would be very happy with that stocking and my wife loves the colors of the cyprichromis 
sound OK?
I didn't make the tunnel in my background far enough from the center brace so I don't think anything bigger than an AC70 will fit. I will be using an Eheim 2213 as well until I can put a 2217 on there in a couple weeks. Will those two provide adequate filtration? I plan to use at least one powerhead for circulation in front of the large rock stacks. 
*** decoded on a Current Satellite fixture due to the adjustable RGB LEDS and remote. At most this tank will have some Anubias and Bolbitus and that should be adequate light for them and also allow me to get the spectrum I'm after.
flooding the tank today and hooking up the filters... as long as I get confirmation that the Multi's are on the way. I want to do 3 or 4 water changes after initially filling the tank and before introducing the multifasciatus. I think my shells may be too small for full grown multifasciatus so I'll pick up a 36 pack of escargot shells from amazon when I order the 2217
any tips or pointers are appreciated


----------



## The Dude315

tank is flooded. I have an AC70 and a 2213 Eheim that are both fully cycled on there now. I'm ordering a 2217 and a current satellite LED next week. I hope to start stocking this week, but I need to find the Multi's first. The remainder will be stocked in the next week or two when I have the money


----------



## DJRansome

You want at least a dozen cyps.


----------



## The Dude315

I will have the 11.4 gallon setup tomorrow and I hope to have the 55 gallon set up by the end of the week. *** got 6 multi's on the way. Im probably going to go to the LFS tomorrow that has a great selection of Africans and see what Tangs they have. Im kind of using this thread to document all my thoughts since I cant remember what I "decided" yesterday. The only thing that seems universal is to have an open water cichlid (cyps) a shell dweller (multi's) and a rock dweller (Calvus or Juli's). It seems some people can get away with two rock dwellers which I would like to do, but having a lot of fish and action is more important to me than having a few more variety.
Why do Trets and Leluepi have to be so beautiful yet so amazingly aggressive. The positive to all of this is that I am doing these with the main intention of determining what I want in the 8 foot tank. I would be pretty confident that Trets, Leleupi, and Calvus and possibly Juli's could all do well in a tank of that size. I could also do a nice school of Cyps and maybe even have a large sustainable shell dweller population. That would be an amazing site


----------



## Fogelhund

The Dude315 said:


> Why do Trets and Leluepi have to be so beautiful yet so amazingly aggressive. The positive to all of this is that I am doing these with the main intention of determining what I want in the 8 foot tank. I would be pretty confident that Trets, Leleupi, and Calvus and possibly Juli's could all do well in a tank of that size. I could also do a nice school of Cyps and maybe even have a large sustainable shell dweller population. That would be an amazing site


Trets could really end up being a problem in even an 8ft tank. Leleupi much less so. If you go with Lepidiolamprologus or Telmatochromis shelldwellers, they could mix fine. Lamprologus/Neolamprologus shellies, not so much.


----------



## The Dude315

Fogelhund said:


> The Dude315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do Trets and Leluepi have to be so beautiful yet so amazingly aggressive. The positive to all of this is that I am doing these with the main intention of determining what I want in the 8 foot tank. I would be pretty confident that Trets, Leleupi, and Calvus and possibly Juli's could all do well in a tank of that size. I could also do a nice school of Cyps and maybe even have a large sustainable shell dweller population. That would be an amazing site
> 
> 
> 
> Trets could really end up being a problem in even an 8ft tank. Leleupi much less so. If you go with Lepidiolamprologus or Telmatochromis shelldwellers, they could mix fine. Lamprologus/Neolamprologus shellies, not so much.
Click to expand...

Why would multifasciatus not be a good choice? I've got 6 coming, but I've decided to set up the 11.4 for them solely. I'm back at ground zero basically for the 75 gallon. I had thought that once the colony got going in the 11.4 I could do like 20 multifasciatus in the 75 gallon. It's similiar to the way I have a large and even growing population of red cherry shrimp in my other 75 gallon tank with Rams Agrlfish, Congo Tetras and blood fin tetras. There are just too many breeding adults for the fish to make a big enough dent.
So Trets are 100% out. That's unfortunate. 
My thoughts now are Calvus 6-8
A Shell dweller maybe 20
a group of Cups 12-15
I'm also considering a single Frontosa 
how long would it take a 1" Frontosa ro reach 5" approximately?


----------



## The Dude315

11.4 gallon Finnex Fugeray and Eheim 2213. I'm hoping that the multi's arrive Wed.


----------



## The Dude315

Both tanks have gotten pretty cloudy. Both had established filters put on.so I'm thinking maybe the sand 2asnt washed well enough? I'm not too terribly worried about it. I'm sure they will clear in a few days. Haven't gotten shipment notification from amazon yet. Hopefully today. The Multi's will be here Wed and I'd like to have the bigger shells in there so they can immediately start settling in. It will be a few more weeks before I can get the fixture for the 75 gallon. I may or may not add fish before then. I have a fixture I can borrow from the other 75 gallon. I plan to do some ferns and Anubias, but it can wait if needed. Im undecided if im going to use a Hydor 425 or an AC50 woth sponge attachment to get ths flow i need. haven't made any progress on the 55 gallon and Im thinking I'll put it off. Starting 3 tanks at once is a little daunting.


----------



## The Dude315

the 11.4 is ready to go. The Multi's will be here Wed. I'm hoping for the best. The temps aren't friendly in FL right now, but they are only coming from a few hundred miles away. I'm beyond excited.
The 75 gallon unfortunately remains cloudy. I added a 2215 yesterday and did a 75 % water change. It will remain unstocked until the water clears


----------



## The Dude315

the Multi's are here! They have already chosen shells. I don't know how many were sent. Anywhere from 8-12.. they all arrived in fantastic condition. I added a few more shells. Some are very small juveniles. Maybe 5 appear to be full size adults.


----------



## The Dude315

I found 2 Multi's dead yesterday. It appears they just didn't do well with the trip. In the morning I was only able to count 4. Last night there were 5, and just a few hours ago a total of 6 were spotted. I don't know how many are in there, but I know at least 8 were sent. It's possible a few more will pop up, but if not 6 should make a good starting stock. I haven't decided if I will order another 10-15 to stock the 75 gallon or I may let a few generations mature and remove several adults from this tank and move them to the 75 gallon. I think that would be the most obvious decision, but I won't be waiting that long to stock the 75 gallon with Calvus and Julidochromis and I don't want the Multi's to have a hard time claiming the shell bed


----------



## The Dude315

Added more Java fern and more shells


----------



## The Dude315

The 75 gallon is ready for fish. Next week I'll be placing my order. I'll likely do 4 Inkfin Calvus and 4 Julidichromis transcriptus. They are all between 1" and 1 1/4". How long will I have approximately until pairs form and I may have to rehome fish? In a perfect world I'd like to keep all of these fish. I considered trying my luck with a Tretocephalus, but given my desire to get a large Multi colony going in there a 6" Tretocephalus and 4 Calvus may be too much for them to fend off.
planting will continue in the areas that have plants now. A few more bunches of Anubias along the back near the beginning of the rock work and I'll add some Bolbitus between the rock work and sand to give the Multi's a better territory divider.
I also added another 36 escargot shells


----------



## The Dude315

given I've got two species of rock dwellers I added some rock hoping there would be enough for two pairs of Julie's to coexist. I definately don't think it looks as good.as the original, but I can soften the lines by planting a little heavier than I had planned. What do you guys think?
It was important for me to keep the shells on one side so the multi's only have to defend one side of the colony


----------



## DJRansome

I'd put the rocks on either side (proximity is bad for multiple pairs, LOL) and a pile of shells in the middle. 6" of bare sand surrounding the shell bed.

I don't think your rock dwellers are going to bother the shellies...2 pairs of julidochromis are more likely to bother each other than the other species.

The rock piles can be smaller. Juli's want the underside of a flat rock...mine are thrilled with a terra cotta dish with a 4" slate tile propped inside. Altolamps like to spawn in a large shell like a whelk.


----------



## The Dude315

broke it up into two rock piles. I have shells on the far right and in between the rock piles. I'm planning on throwing a couple whelk shells in between the rocks as well. The fish arrived and the place I order from gave me one extra for each species that I ordered. I lost 2 Gold Head Compressiceps before they hit the tank. Another calvus or Compressiceps a few hours later. Other than that I have pulled no other fish from the tank although they are hiding quite a bit. 
I should have 
2 Gold Head Compressiceps 
4 Ink Fin Calvus 
6 Julidichromis Transcriptus 
2 Neolamprologus tretocephalus (I plan to rehome one as soon as I confirm that both survived. The Julidochromis are very active. I still haven't added any Multi's as I've yet to get any fry. The plants seem to be taking well. I hope to add some juvenile Multi's in the next 2 months


----------



## Tetlee

I have to say I think this is looking great, nice work on the aquascaping :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing the photo's of it stocked.


----------



## Razzo

Tetlee said:


> I have to say I think this is looking great, nice work on the aquascaping :thumb:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the photo's of it stocked.


+1


----------



## The Dude315

Moving into the new house in 2 weeks. The Multis are doing great and I'm up to about 20 or so. Also just found a Juli spawn in the 75 gallon tank. The trets disappeared which really bummed me out. 
When I set up the tanks in the new house I'm down sizing to one 75 gallon and the 11g in my office. I'm doing the 6ft tank finally in the entry way. 
The 75 gallon will have the Multis, Julis, and Calvus. I love the dynamic in this tank, but I don't want the same fish in the big tank. I guess I will do a little more research and see what works. I'm hoping for another succesful community. Its going to have a nice hardwood stand and matching canopy so it may take a while to get everything up and running


----------



## The Dude315




----------



## rufretic

Very nice tank! Any close ups of the fish?


----------



## The Dude315

I'll try to get some. They are pretty small and remain relatively reclusive. I'm moving Monday so it will be a little while.before everyone settles in again.


----------



## The Dude315

Largest Inkfin


----------



## The Dude315




----------



## The Dude315

This is the little Inkfin. He is always reclusive and washed out. I'm going to add 4 more Inkfin Calvus to this tank and hope that they perk up.
I can't seem to find the Gold head as of yet. I did a water change yesterday so he is probably having a fit.


----------



## The Dude315

A pick of the Multi's in the grow out tank


----------



## The Dude315

This is my single Gold Head Compressiseps. I originally had 4 I think. 1 died en route and the other two didn't make it. I'm adding this guy to the 125 and I'm going to get him 4 or 5 friends. His colors are really starting to come out despite being the only Gold Head and bigger than both Calvus.


----------



## The Dude315

The lack of water changes has given me some hair algae. I'm going to hit the stones with some peroxide before I set the tank back up after the move. I've been adding 10ml of excel daily to this tank. May up it to 15ml, but I will be adding an AC50 pump to go along with the Hydor koralia.


----------



## The Dude315

This is the 75 gallon as it sits now


----------



## The Dude315

This is the 125 as it sits


----------



## digitallinh2

I like that 125 scape you have going there. What's in it?


----------



## The Dude315

digitallinh2 said:


> I like that 125 scape you have going there. What's in it?


Thank you. The stones are volcanic obsidian. I have a good amount of needle leaf java fern, regular java fern, anubias azfelli, anubias nana, and anubias nana petit, along with a single crypt pontederiifolia. The crypt spreads really fast and sprouts up all over the place in my previous tanks and I thought that would look cool in this tank. So far the Trigs haven't messed with it.


----------



## The Dude315

The tank is crystal clear now. I think I'm going to get a couple more bags of Purigen to swap out. I'm pretty pleased with this stuff.


----------

